# How to run SCO open server execution file on FreeBSD 8.0



## da49 (Feb 19, 2012)

Please, Help me!

My O.S is SCO Open Server Ver 5.0.7 (UNIX) and I have a Micro Focus execution file in /usr/titan. *A*lso COBOL runs from /usr/bin (with *cob* command) and the library COBOL files in the path  /usr/lib/cobol (environment value is 'COBDIR')

*H*ow to run MF COBOL (execution) file on FreeBSD 8.0? I actived iCBS2 with below settings codes in loader.conf:


```
ibcs2_load=â€YESâ€
ibcs2_coff_load=â€YESâ€
```
but I don't know other functions or code for running my file.


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Feb 19, 2012)

Check this thread: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7604&highlight=sco
You might need to try an earlier version of FreeBSD. Try 4.11 and see my HowTo: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21051&highlight=FoxPro


----------



## da49 (Mar 3, 2012)

*cobol not working*

I thank you to read my problem! My problem didn't solve. Details:
My MF COBOL files are not compiled on SCO Open Server Enterprise System 5.0.7 but also only copied from SCO System V Re 3.2 Ver 4.2 and COBOL Programs only copy from SYS V to Open Srv to these paths:

```
Libraries:      /usr/lib/cobol/ <--  environment value is 'COBDIR'
Executables:    /usr/bin/       <--  example: cob, cobol
Compiled files: /usr/titan/     <--  source and execution cobol files with suffix 'cbl'
```
In SCO Open Server when I run in command line: *cob* that message appears:

```
I see no work
```
but in FreeBSD 8 appeared: 

```
Abort
```
and then didn't run the cobol files.
Please! Help me


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear you are still having problems. 

In this message: http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=144778&postcount=13 mpassmore notes that in versions of FreeBSD later than 4.11 running certain SCO binaries was impossible. 

I know from personal experience that some binaries will run in versions as late as 6.x, but try 4.11 and see whether that help, Also note that copying the SCO libraries may be necessary to get a result.

Report results back here please.


----------

